# Latest Uber driver update causing problems my KIA radio and Apple CarPlay.



## jjw-1033 (Sep 6, 2018)

Having new issues with Version 4.269.10002. My iPhone is an Xs Max with IOS 14.0.1. Phone is connected my KIA radio via USB (for CarPlay). When online with app and listening to radio or streaming Pandora or SiriusXM, whenever I accept a rider request the Uber app disables the audio: If I’m listening to streaming in CarPlay it stops the player. Or, if I’m listening to a radio station, it totally kills the sound. I find myself having to close the driver app and restart it, to hear the audio again. Once I arrive to pickup rider and start trip, audio is killed again (i hate driving in silence). Never had this issue with prior versions. 
Also, I do not bother with Uber eats, yet it randomly turns itself ON in my preferences 😬


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

jjw-1033 said:


> Also, I do not bother with Uber eats, yet it randomly turns itself ON in my preferences


...this one is a long term glitch/feature. I just got in the habit of checking every time I went online to see if the puppy was switched back on.

As your audio issues; I got so fed up with issues with my mobile connected to my car I removed it all together. Now just use an airbud in my left ear for the cell.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Whenever I get a ping, my car thinks it's getting a phone call and the only way to exit out of that screen is to hit transfer. I have to continue the music on my phone because the play button in my car won't work.


----------

